# Shark Fishing



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Why do people act like you have to cast a country mile to catch shark and such when they ride right in near the surf? I read one report from a guy in Texas that takes a kayak to get his bait out further? Why???


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the sharks that run the surf line like that are small blacktips and sand sharks. While it is true that certain times of the year the larger sharks move closer to the beach for the most part they tend to run a little further out and if your using a large bait youare'nt gonna cast it. Also most people who target bigsharks don't use spinning gear or casting outfits.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

The reason we take the baits way the hell out in TX is because the big Tigers and Hammerheads dont usually come within casting distance.The water is really shallow in the Galveston area but alot deeper in the Padre Island area.The big bullsharks do come in close though.Hell we use surfboards,john boats and waverunners to get to where the big boys are.For smaller sharks like blacktips we just wade out past the first gut and let the bait fly.The biggest problem down here is keeping the bullreds off your line while trying to sink some steel into jaws.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, you can easily catch some of the smaller sharks in close. If I'm going for meat, that's what I'll do. If I'm going for the big boys I try to get it out past the first bar in the deeper water.


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

now we are talking

i want to catch some shark for meat!!!! what size should i expect like in the bay in fort morgan ?

now for the smaller sharks what kind of bait do i use and my set up should be what>?


----------

